# PNG avatars not working?



## RowdyTiel

Everytime I try to set my avatar to a png (transparent background), instead of showing up with a transparent background, it's white. This has happened to me ever since I joined and every time I try to use one. 
I've tried using the pic URL and I've tried saving said pic and uploading from the computer, but neither will work. Always a white background. 

Can anyone help? I really want to use one of the two avatars that CaliTiels made for me!

-Rowdy


----------



## roxy culver

I don't think I understand what you are saying. And it may be that you may not be able to change the background (could be the way Yung has it set up.)


----------



## RowdyTiel

Like, this pic:








It has a transparent background. But when I paste the url into the box on the avatar settings page and set it as my avatar, the background of it turns white. I don't explain things very well on the computer XD Sorry!
Haimovfids and CaliTiels' are working but for some reason, mine won't.


----------



## chrisjfinlay

I checked the URL of your avatar, and it opened as a GIF file. However, when I saved it and tried to open it in PhotoShop, it said it was invalid... I renamed it to PNG and it opened, so it seems like the webserver is screwing with it upon upload, which is probably messing with transparency.

Try this. 

1. Open up a new PS image with the same dimensions as your avatar
2. Set the background colour to be #dfe3ef
3. Paste the transparent (not white) version of your avatar over
4. Save

That will save it with the same background colour as the forums default theme, which will give the effect of transparency.


----------



## chrisjfinlay

In fact, I've done steps 1 and two for you: http://i.imgur.com/4a1TgMl.jpg


----------



## RowdyTiel

Thank you, chrisjfinlay! That was awesome of you! <3 Thanks again!


----------



## Haimovfids

> Haimovfids and CaliTiels' are working


Actually, if you look closely mine isn't working as well, I had to make the background to the forum color which is a little off in my avatar LOL


----------



## Amz

Transparency isn't exclusive to the .png extension, and .png does not mean transparent. While .png is one of the best image extensions, in my opinion, you can also have transparency in any other file extension, like .jpeg or .gif. I would suggest doing what Baruch did, just put the forum color in the background. You can do that in any photo editor, but you need a more advanced program to implement transparency.


----------

